# Plowing speed



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm looking for a little insight as to if there is a "recommended" plowing speed that any municipalities give plow operators. I'm looking for info in regards to both residential and arterial street plowing, not highway or freeway. Thanks!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I run about 15 mph. I'm getting paid by the hour.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I run about 15 mph. I'm getting paid by the hour.


Yeah butt you're old.....

OP, knowing the type of truck and plow you plan to use would help. 
If you're running a pick up and "standard" plow for a pick up like Randall then your limited to about 15-20 mph depending on the depth of snow and weather conditions. The condition the road is in also plays into the speed, meaning raised manhole covers, etc..... if you're running a DOT type dump truck with a plow built for it then you can run mulch faster.
Guess the real answer to both scenarios is, speed is limited to visisbility, snow depth, type of road surface and what's safe for the conditions.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> I run about 15 mph. I'm getting paid by the hour.


I go faster than that in reverse.  But I have jagoff lights so it is ok.

All the muni plow trucks I get behind run 20-30mph depending on conditions. Highway plows a bit more.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Yeah butt you're old.....
> 
> That's it, I'm going to throw my bottle of Viagra at you. Don't be picking on my FOG brothers. lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Stay under 30 mph in a pickup. Years ago I dropped my plow going 30 mph to Buffalo. I'm not saying anymore.  :hammerhead:  LMAO


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There's a limit???????????????????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750 said:


> I go faster than that in reverse.  But I have jagoff lights so it is ok.


I hit the rev limiter in reverse far more often than going forward.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Couple of factors come into play....is it garage day, has the morning paper been delivered?

I like to place both within reach of the front door, or if a another target is nearby.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Couple of factors come into play....is it garage day, has the morning paper been delivered?
> 
> I like to place both within reach of the front door, or if a another target is nearby.


That's a "Hall of Fame Classic"....... That should only be attempted by a "professional".....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the best speed is the safest and not hard on the equipment...so it depends on what you have and what speed it does the best job


----------



## Gbruuner2 (Jul 5, 2017)

As a county municipality driver recommended is 35 top for county, our town and sub drivers are 25 top, now interstate drivers and state drivers are 45 tops. A lot is on the road and visability. To fast and salt will bounce right of the road unless treated with prewet. Wet heavy snow to fast and there won't be a sign or mailbox in sight. So primarily a drivers call and responsibility


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

go fast... take chances


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Not in a new Denali,  Get the urge for fast :redbounce: take a hoopty - Pile.  :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Not in a new Denali,  Get the urge for fast :redbounce: take a hoopty - Pile.  :laugh:


Hard to get over 60 in my driveway or parking lot...

rear wheel speed not actual movement that is.
come to think, I doubt that computer controlled pile will even let that happen... probley call onstar on me again


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Hard to get over 60 in my driveway or parking lot...
> 
> rear wheel speed not actual movement that is.
> come to think, I doubt that computer controlled pile will even let that happen... probley call onstar on me again


Does it call Onstar every time you floor it, because it knows it's on borrowed time before it goes boom?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Does it call Onstar every time you floor it, because it knows it's on borrowed time before it goes boom?


No it is not a Ford...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> No it is not a Ford...


Ford doesn't need a button that lets you call a tow truck any time, anywhere...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ford doesn't need a button that lets you call a tow truck any time, anywhere...


Your are correct... Fords need a "light it on fire" or a "self destruct" button so you can get your insurance money out of it...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Your are correct... Fords need a "light it on fire" or a "self destruct" button so you can get your insurance money out of it...


But, with the aluminum body, they are worth more for scrap.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Your are correct... Fords need a "light it on fire" or a "self destruct" button so you can get your insurance money out of it...


At least the insurance companies see value even once they're totaled...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ford, GM, Dodge There all junk, 6 in one a half dozen in the other,


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> At least the insurance companies see value even once they're totaled...


Insurance companies know they can resell the remaining parts to repair shops to keep the rest of the garbage fords on the road...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Insurance companies know they can resell the remaining parts to repair shops to keep the rest of the garbage fords on the road...
> 
> View attachment 172593


At least the parts are worth something used...Chevy parts are junk after 6 months...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We better stop, we're gonna get this poor fellas thread shut down, or get angry PM's from MJD.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Very true... 


We can pick this up on the next thread derail... Thumbs Up


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, with winter coming back soon I figured Id hop back on.... quite the read guys! hahaha


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

farmerkev said:


> Well, with winter coming back soon I figured Id hop back on.... quite the read guys! hahaha


Plowing speed... Always be sure to put the pedal to the metal, that way there u will get to the next job/ push faster !!.
Just be sure to have a back up plow truck / proper Insurance!


----------



## snobeast (Mar 4, 2005)

I always thought i was going much faster then i actually do. that speedometer is kind of hard to pay attention to when you are shifting working the controls,steering and watching where you are going. however the truck im in now I set the display to speed and its a quick glance to see that im plowing at 18-25 mph on average.. but the roads I plow tend to be narrow hilly and full of turns. its mostly what you are comfortable with and can do safely.


----------

